# Zyprexa and Social Anxiety



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

I was in hospital for a month due to psychotic depression last year. Was put on Zyprexa (olanzapine) for this and am also on Celexa 40mg indefinitely.

The weird thing is, the Zyprexa has completely wiped out my SA. I don't know how or why but I dont feel anxious in social situations anymore like food courts and busy places. I'm calm and relaxed and at ease, communicating effectively and everything is fine.

So is it the Zyprexa added onto the Celexa that has done this or is it the Celexa on its own (it never worked like this before).

I find that my racing thoughts have stopped and I am calm and my thinking has slowed down. I was diagnosed as bipolar in the hospital but I feel this is wrong as I believe I didn't experience mania in hospital but a psychotic depression (depression with psychosis).

I am worried now what will happen when I quit the Zyprexa (I am tapering off it slowly as per doctors request). I have gained 25 pounds on this medicine which I don't like and there is an issue with sexual problems but other than that it's seemed to have worked on my SA.

Does anyone have an answer to why or have experienced the same thing.

My psychiatrist said it was the 40mg celexa that has helped my SA not the Zyprexa. 

I also find that I'm not depressed anymore either. I used to get depressed every 6-8 weeks for a few days to a week but this has not happened on the combination of drugs I am on. I understand that Zyprexa can be used as an adjunct to anti-depressants as a booster.

any replies are welcomed.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

anyone?

Anyone been on zyprexa or zyprexa + SSRI and had positive effects on their SA and depression. 

I'm worried it'll go wrong when I go off it.


----------



## Dr Who (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been on olanzapine, it made me go to sleep and drown out my own thoughts.
Back when i was taking it i don't think it made social situations any better, i used X all the time for that and the olanzapine used to get rid of the wierd thoughts from the downer i would get off it.


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

Also experienced a psychotic episode last year, and was on zyprexa for a while..

Didnt feel any effect on my social anxiety, but a quick google search shows that some people use it for SA.

But it got lots of sideeffects- weightgain as you say and I know lots of people are feeling like zombies on it, including me.

I dont think you should worry about getting off it, as long as you do it nice and easy.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Minipurz said:


> Also experienced a psychotic episode last year, and was on zyprexa for a while..
> 
> Didnt feel any effect on my social anxiety, but a quick google search shows that some people use it for SA.
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply, I'm worried that my Sa and other depression symptoms will return when I go off the drug. So far they have been drowned out by the relative calmness that zyprexa has provided me both with SA and depression.


----------



## Joerpg (Oct 9, 2011)

What dose of zyprexa were you on and how long did it take to help anxiety?

I was prescribed 5mg but scared to take it cause its an antipsychotic.

Also do you think 40mg Celexa may be causing your sexual problems and not just the zyprexa? I had sexual dysfunction on 20mg Celexa.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I just switched from zyprexa to seroquel or thorazine at the equivalent dose and had minimal symptoms. Zyprexa is overpriced junk. It's proven to do nothing that any other antipsychotic won't do and has a huge side effect rating. Weight gain is guaranteed. Best not touched. There are plenty of other antipsychotics to play with.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You gained lots of weight on Zyprexa??? NO WAY!?


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Joerpg said:


> What dose of zyprexa were you on and how long did it take to help anxiety?
> 
> I was prescribed 5mg but scared to take it cause its an antipsychotic.
> 
> Also do you think 40mg Celexa may be causing your sexual problems and not just the zyprexa? I had sexual dysfunction on 20mg Celexa.


I never had any sexual problems on Celexa before when I was on it. Apparently it's a rare side affect of Zyprexa.

I was on 10mg for psychosis and have now tapered this down to 5mg but it still has caused Zero SA and zero cyclical depressive moments. I don't know why.



Akane said:


> I just switched from zyprexa to seroquel or thorazine at the equivalent dose and had minimal symptoms. Zyprexa is overpriced junk. It's proven to do nothing that any other antipsychotic won't do and has a huge side effect rating. Weight gain is guaranteed. Best not touched. There are plenty of other antipsychotics to play with.


Zyprexa is 600 bucks in the USa but in Australia it's only $35 and I get it for $10 on a concession. I understand it's side affect rating and there are other good ones like Geodon, Abilify etc that are just as effective and weight neutral.



Dr House said:


> You gained lots of weight on Zyprexa??? NO WAY!?


Lol. Yeah I gained 30 pounds. I heard that when it's out of your system the weight goes down as well and I'll be doing everything possible to ensure I lose the fat. Even if it means going on 1000 calorie diet with 7 day a week weight training.

*What I wanted to ask you in particular, is* *why the Zyprexa combined with Celexa has vanished my SA and depression? There are no negative thoughts anymore no self consciousness in busy places like bars and food courts. I'm just at total ease and I don't get depressed anymore like I used to every 8 weeks.*


----------



## Joerpg (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I am also in Australia on concession so get it for $5.40 lol.

That is so good you get 0 SA and 0 Cyclic depression. I might give it a go. I will speak to my dr tomorrow.

I find Mirtazapine works well for me twice a day but kinda built tolerance... where as most SSRI and SNRI stimulate me too much!

I just dont want to gain weight around my tits...a bit of weight cant hurt me as I am skinny and I will do some exercise and will be on low dose.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Makaveli said:


> *What I wanted to ask you in particular, is* *why the Zyprexa combined with Celexa has vanished my SA and depression? There are no negative thoughts anymore no self consciousness in busy places like bars and food courts. I'm just at total ease and I don't get depressed anymore like I used to every 8 weeks.*


Well Zyprexa is a major tranquilizer afterall and a very broad spectrum (non-selective) one at that, it's quite possible that it's slowing down the neurotransmitters which would usually be alerting and possibly setting off anxiety and depressive rumination, sort of like a shot-gun approach.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Joerpg said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am also in Australia on concession so get it for $5.40 lol.
> 
> That is so good you get 0 SA and 0 Cyclic depression. I might give it a go. I will speak to my dr tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I take it with an SSRI (Cipramil also known as Celexa in the states).

I warn you, you will be eating alot and wont feel full. You must count calories and have no more than 2000 of healthy calories a day and exercise every day or you will gain weight. I gained it all on my stomach, lower back and bottom.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Well Zyprexa is a major tranquilizer afterall and a very broad spectrum (non-selective) one at that, it's quite possible that it's slowing down the neurotransmitters which would usually be alerting and possibly setting off anxiety and depressive rumination, sort of like a shot-gun approach.


I see. So does that mean I should consult my psych about keeping it in combination with the Celexa but at a minimal dose? He wants me to slowly taper off the drug (2 months each dose level) and maintain the Celexa and I'm on 5mg at the moment of Zyprexa.

I'm confused now on what to do because I'm worried things will come back again (the cyclical depression and SA). It's helped alot but the weight gain is a pain, I'm 13kgs over my normal weight, not fat but not my normal healthy self either.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I used to take it a while back but I felt like it did nothing to help, though I don't remember too much about it actually. Maybe it did help.

I do sometimes use it for weight gain when I feel underweight, which I usually am since I have a few boxes lying around still.

I might start up again and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Makaveli said:


> I see. So does that mean I should consult my psych about keeping it in combination with the Celexa but at a minimal dose? He wants me to slowly taper off the drug (2 months each dose level) and maintain the Celexa and I'm on 5mg at the moment of Zyprexa.
> 
> I'm confused now on what to do because I'm worried things will come back again (the cyclical depression and SA). It's helped alot but the weight gain is a pain, I'm 13kgs over my normal weight, not fat but not my normal healthy self either.


I'm not sure, I'm guessing your doc has a plan in mind if he wants to taper you off zyprexa, maybe he doesn't want you on it long term for whatever reason (like weight gain) so will switch you to something different after you stop taking it.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

I've been taking Zyprexa on and off for years already. No, it doesn't really make a difference other than it relaxes me, sorts out my thoughts, and grounds me a bit.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> *What I wanted to ask you in particular, is* *why the Zyprexa combined with Celexa has vanished my SA and depression? There are no negative thoughts anymore no self consciousness in busy places like bars and food courts. I'm just at total ease and I don't get depressed anymore like I used to every 8 weeks.*


Because you hit practically every neurotransmitter in your head and altered it so it's got to have an impact on your personality. You got lucky and it had all good impacts. I'd just try another antispychotic. You may get the same effect without the side effects or even better effects. I get some good physical "side effects" from thorazine. Urinary problems run in my family and it's used for incontinence sometimes because a side effect is difficulty urinating. Random stuff like that can be discovered and useful occasionally. I also prefer the daytime mental effects of thorazine over seroquel and zyprexa even though I was using them for insomnia. I still take a chip off a 100mg pill every now and then. Maybe 12-15mg just to chill out my mind. Seroquel makes me feel like crap ( I think it's the effects on dopamine) but even with the quazepam I can't quite get off it if I want to sleep. I did bring it back down to 50mg from 200mg.

Zyprexa was $800 a month for me after they got sued for their high prices.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> I'm not sure, I'm guessing your doc has a plan in mind if he wants to taper you off zyprexa, maybe he doesn't want you on it long term for whatever reason (like weight gain) so will switch you to something different after you stop taking it.


Yeah he did mention other anti psychotics which were weight neutral and didnt carry and sexual side affects. maybe he has a plan in mind I suppose. Thanks.



Akane said:


> Because you hit practically every neurotransmitter in your head and altered it so it's got to have an impact on your personality. You got lucky and it had all good impacts. I'd just try another antispychotic. You may get the same effect without the side effects or even better effects. I get some good physical "side effects" from thorazine. Urinary problems run in my family and it's used for incontinence sometimes because a side effect is difficulty urinating. Random stuff like that can be discovered and useful occasionally. I also prefer the daytime mental effects of thorazine over seroquel and zyprexa even though I was using them for insomnia. I still take a chip off a 100mg pill every now and then. Maybe 12-15mg just to chill out my mind. Seroquel makes me feel like crap ( I think it's the effects on dopamine) but even with the quazepam I can't quite get off it if I want to sleep. I did bring it back down to 50mg from 200mg.
> 
> Zyprexa was $800 a month for me after they got sued for their high prices.


Yeah I guess the combination of Zyprexa and Celexa is hitting the serotonin and dopamine and is helping the SA and cyclical depression. The weight gain is a pain for Zyprexa, it's an otherwise good med.

I wonder what my psych doc has planned. I quite like the fact that I'm going out more and not feeling any SA at all and that I'm not having cyclical patterns of depression.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Let me be clear on this... If YOU TAKE ZYPREXA YOU WILL GAIN WEIGHT(lots of it!). It has the highest associated weight gain than ANY other psych med on the market!

Unless you want to gain lots of weight ie. anorexics or those with AIDS, then Zyprexa will NOT be a good choice for long term use. It only serves purpose in acute psychosis situations. It is a POOR treatment choice for insomnia, anxiety, bipolar, schizophrenia, depression, and pretty much everything else as there are way better alternatives than this crap!


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Dr House said:


> Let me be clear on this... If YOU TAKE ZYPREXA YOU WILL GAIN WEIGHT(lots of it!). It has the highest associated weight gain than ANY other psych med on the market!
> 
> Unless you want to gain lots of weight ie. anorexics or those with AIDS, then Zyprexa will NOT be a good choice for long term use.* It only serves purpose in acute psychosis situations. * It is a POOR treatment choice for insomnia, anxiety, bipolar, schizophrenia, depression, and pretty much everything else as there are way better alternatives than this crap!


I think that's why I was put on it and then told to taper off as soon as practicable. It pulverised my psychosis and brought me back to reality.

I have gained 15kg on it and regardless of the exercise I do everyday not a kilo has budged and the craving for carbs and sugar is intense.

What alternatives are there as an adjunct to the Celexa I have to take for life or should I just be on Celexa alone? In hospital I was diagnosed as bipolar 2 but I believe I had a psychotic depression.

cheers.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Makaveli said:


> I think that's why I was put on it and then told to taper off as soon as practicable. It pulverised my psychosis and brought me back to reality.
> 
> I have gained 15kg on it and regardless of the exercise I do everyday not a kilo has budged and the craving for carbs and sugar is intense.


Yeah, by memory most ERs carry IM Zyprexa with the treatment indication of acute psychosis or mania or extreme agitation. This is because it's quite powerful and fast acting. But long term usually once the persons been stabilized on it they are switched to something different due to Zyprexas notoriety for side effects associated with long term use.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Makaveli said:


> I think that's why I was put on it and then told to taper off as soon as practicable. It pulverised my psychosis and brought me back to reality.
> 
> I have gained 15kg on it and regardless of the exercise I do everyday not a kilo has budged and the craving for carbs and sugar is intense.
> 
> ...


Seroquel XR?


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Dr House said:


> Seroquel XR?


doesnt that also cause weight gain?
what about abilify and geodon?


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Yeah, by memory most ERs carry IM Zyprexa with the treatment indication of acute psychosis or mania or extreme agitation. This is because it's quite powerful and fast acting. But long term usually once the persons been stabilized on it they are switched to something different due to Zyprexas notoriety for side effects associated with long term use.


I agree, alot of the patients were given the fast acting wafer olanzapine in the hospital. It seems to be the standard for psychosis or mania or agitation.

My psych did say that he wants me off it because I'd get up to over 100 kgs on it. I think if i dont exercise everyday and eating 1500 calories like I am nwo then I would be that weight.

It all seems to be centralised to my gut and *** as well


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Makaveli said:


> what about abilify and geodon?


Yes, Abilify, Geodon (Zeldox) and Solian are thought to be the most weight-neutral of the atypical antipsychotics.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

jim_morrison said:


> Yes, Abilify, Geodon (Zeldox) and Solian are thought to be the most weight-neutral of the atypical antipsychotics.


Didnt know you Aussies had Geodon...


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Dr House said:


> Didnt know you Aussies had Geodon...


Yeah, they decided to call it Zeldox here instead for some reason, sounds more like the name of a video game character than a psychotropic pill. :b


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Seroquel is known for weight gain but it doesn't touch zyprexa. I actually gained more weight on tricyclics than the times I've been on seroquel and I am not gaining weight now back on it. Seroquel just makes me crave sugar a few hours after taking it so I go make bowls of cheerios coated in cups of sugar. Mirtazapine leads to some constant food cravings and messes with your ability to feel full so you just keep eating and never feel like you have to stop. Zyprexa doesn't cause anything.... You just gain weight without eating more or less healthy or doing anything.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Yes, Abilify, Geodon (Zeldox) and Solian are thought to be the most weight-neutral of the atypical antipsychotics.


Speaking of weight. How fast will I lose the 15kgs I have gained in body fat fr
Zyprexa once I'm off it? My psych thinks 4 months coz I'm on celexa and I'm hearing cOnflicting reports in forums from losing it very fast straightaway to not losing it at all.

Assuming I maintain a lower caloric intake and exercise 5-6 days a week can I lose it soon?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Not sure, I don't think there's any set-in-stone time limit, but one would assume once the zyprexa leaves your system caloric intake should naturally drop and energy expenditure may increase, so probably about 1-3 months.


----------



## Joerpg (Oct 9, 2011)

I am on 30mg Mirtazapine in the day with 2.5 Olanzapine and 30mg Cymbalta, and at night 2.5 Olanzapine and 45 mirtazapine. I also have Xanax and valium for PRN.

So funny cause I thought I would be fat but I am skinny and dont exercise so we are all different...but mind you I have only just started zyprexa and I have been on mirtazapine for like 5 years!


----------



## justin4you2 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's my experience. I have been on many antidepressants over the years for my social anxiety with limited relief. I was switched from one to another multiple times, along with combinations of them. Nothing really worked well until my doctor added Zyprexa to my Effexor about 2 years ago. It was like my social anxiety went away overnight. I am currently on Zyprexa 10 mg, Effexor 75 mg, and Remeron 15 mg. The combination works really well for me. The only downside is the weight gain. I have gained massive weight. I was a 160 pound 5'10" male and now I am well over 300 pounds. The Zyprexa makes me extremely hungry all the time. I can eat to the point of throwing up and I still feel hungry. Strange feeling. I guess if I tried to restrain myself a little, the weight gain would not be as severe. But I am so happy to be without social anxiety that I don't care. I was miserable before Zyprexa. After I gained the first 50 pounds, my pdoc tried switching me to Seroquel and then Abilify, but they did not work. So I told the pdoc that I don't care about the weight gain, just put me back on the Zyprexa. I have been on it ever since. 

Justin


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> Not sure, I don't think there's any set-in-stone time limit, but one would assume once the zyprexa leaves your system caloric intake should naturally drop and energy expenditure may increase, so probably about 1-3 months.


So it will take 1-3 months for me to lose 15kgs even if I don't workout? I dont understand, howcome, with me working out everyday and eating 1500 calories, Im not losinga single pound while on Zyprexa?


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

justin4you2 said:


> Here's my experience. I have been on many antidepressants over the years for my social anxiety with limited relief. I was switched from one to another multiple times, along with combinations of them. Nothing really worked well until my doctor added Zyprexa to my Effexor about 2 years ago. It was like my social anxiety went away overnight. I am currently on Zyprexa 10 mg, Effexor 75 mg, and Remeron 15 mg. The combination works really well for me. The only downside is the weight gain. I have gained massive weight. I was a 160 pound 5'10" male and now I am well over 300 pounds. The Zyprexa makes me extremely hungry all the time. I can eat to the point of throwing up and I still feel hungry. Strange feeling. I guess if I tried to restrain myself a little, the weight gain would not be as severe. But I am so happy to be without social anxiety that I don't care. I was miserable before Zyprexa. After I gained the first 50 pounds, my pdoc tried switching me to Seroquel and then Abilify, but they did not work. So I told the pdoc that I don't care about the weight gain, just put me back on the Zyprexa. I have been on it ever since.
> 
> Justin


It works wonders for SA but the weight gain isn't worth it in my opinion. I cantwait to be 75kgs again when I go off the med. It just seems to turn off the signals from your stomach to your brain saying you're full, so you keep eating. Even when you don't eat much losing weight is almost impossible.


----------



## Hypo (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm on 50 mg of Prednisone for ulcerative colitis right now. It has made really hyper, feels like I'm running all the time, can't sleep, angry all the time, buying stuff online that I don't need, bad judgement. My psychiatrist put me on 5 mg of Zyprexa to deal with it, and I feel calmer now. But after reading this thread I guess my weight will sky-rocket, and I also have 30 mg of Mirtazapine for anxiety an SA.


----------



## Hypo (Mar 16, 2012)

Forget to write that Zyprexa hasn't done anything for my SA yet, been on it for 1 week.


----------



## burner00 (Oct 11, 2009)

Just took 5mg and you have to believe it for it to work otherwise you are gulping nothing but a sugar pill. 

The sudden burst of level-headedness and curiousity to enjoy things around me is startling which is odd because all the time i thought anti-depressants such as lexapro tends to fix on those issues but Zyprexa has certainly impressed me. Dopamine antagonism may have a role to play here i guess.

I have been long time user of Stablon taking it solely for anhedonia but the effects are not consistent hence i thought adding something out of the ordinary and also because of lack of meds option here would be the way to go and there it is, the effects are on show and long it may continue


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Makaveli said:


> So it will take 1-3 months for me to lose 15kgs even if I don't workout? I dont understand, howcome, with me working out everyday and eating 1500 calories, Im not losinga single pound while on Zyprexa?


I think in addition to majorly increasing appetite it effects metabolism somehow, but I'm not completely sure, what did your doctor say?


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> I think in addition to majorly increasing appetite it effects metabolism somehow, but I'm not completely sure, what did your doctor say?


Doctor said it may have an effect on metabolism but just told me to keep exercising to maintain my weight. Sigh.

So are you sure that once it's out of my system, my weight will start to go down? He said 4 months, due to the Celexa, on other forums people say they lose all the weight, some say they lost half, others didn't lose any as they went onto other psychotropic drugs.

Also, I'm taking Celexa but in the generic form, in Australia it's called Celepram. If Celexa/Cipramil didnt affect my sexual function, it can be then justified that the generic wont either right? Since they are the same drug but with different inactive ingredients and fillers?

cheers


----------



## Joerpg (Oct 9, 2011)

My updates are Zyprexa did nothing to help my anxiety. It just made me a eat a lot more and feel a bit lazy. I still had anxiety and all the problems so decided to quit. I took 5mg twice daily.

I also stopped cymbalta because of the sexual side effects and although it was energising, I still had shakes and anxiety and had to rely on 1mg xanax.

I am starting lamictal but am getting really bad brain zaps or dizzy spells with ringing in the ears .


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Joerpg said:


> I also stopped cymbalta because of the sexual side effects and although it was energising, I still had shakes and anxiety and had to rely on 1mg xanax.
> 
> I am starting lamictal but am getting really bad brain zaps or dizzy spells with ringing in the ears .


These symptoms sound more like cymbalta withdrawal effects than lamictal start up effects. How long ago did you stop taking cymbalta?


----------



## johnydumi (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone could help please... I am a 33 woman and I took Zypexa for 6 years due to very mistaken and stupid diagnosis (10mg`s for 2 years and 5mg for 4 years) and Cypralex for first 3 years.
I quit Cypralex 3 years ago while on Zyprexa and quit Zyprexa 11 months ago after a 3 months taper.I am absolutely,100% drug free.I am in full withdrawal/discontinuation syndrome and I have experienced a lot of debilitating sypmtoms,severe insomnia,severe muscular pain throughout the body,uncontrolled rage,tremors,severe headaches,stiff/pain in my neck and shoulders,severe stomach pain,vulvodynia,PMS,IBS.. over 80 symptoms in total... I`ve changed my diet completely,I becomed a vegan (no meats,no eggs,milk or gluten),I eat very very clean,I cook my own meals at home and stay away from any processed foods,conservants or additives.I don`t take any painkillers,absolutely no pills at all.I manage my pain with ginger tea and a arnica based organic solution.I don`t drink coffee,alcohool... I don`t smoke.
I try to live a very healthy,clean live and exercise (take gentle walks in the park).The diet change paid off and the symtomps are starting to dissapear and I am starting to have good and lasting windows.My sleep has improved a little but not so much... my night sleep depends of how my day was... if I had a stress free day and everything was fine I am sleeping 4-6 hrs... if my day was not a good one or I have something relatively important to do the next day I might sleep from 5-6 am to 11 am or not sleep at all until 9-10am! 
Overall I am doing fine if I stay away from cold,bad postures and stress and take care of what I eat.I have very low stress tolerance and any little arguement,contradiction or event in my life brings a very bad wave of symptomps,the insomnia returns in full swing,the muscular and head pain returns,convulsion/ tremors as well and of course the depression as a result of lack of hope.Suddenly I have the feeling that I never healed at all because the symptoms are exactly as bad and severe as when I quit Zyprexa.I am very fragile and I wonder if I will ever heal completely and have 0 symptoms exactly like the normal person I was before drugs.
11 months of endurance and pain have passed and I really want my old life and body back... no pains,no restrictions (from cold air,stress or bad postures).
If anyone has COMPLETELY healed from Zyprexa and be 100% free of any psihotropic drugs please e-mail me and let me know how you`re doing,how long it took you to be normal and live a normal live again.If your stress tollerance is normal,if you don`t have any pains no matter the climate condition,if you`re sleeping well no matter how your day was,If you can eat or drink anything and don`t have any symptoms.PLEASE E-MAIL ME AT Johnydumi(at) icloud(dot)com
Many many thanks and hang in there!


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

I took celexa a few years ago and it killed my sex drive, but I didn't gain any weight on it. 

My doctor is recommending Zyprexa for anxiety because I can't seem to get anything to work for anxiety, and he does not want me to get hooked on benzos, which is what I am taking right now.


----------

